# PICTURE FROM TODAY



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 9, 2011)

They are in tropical Aldabra heaven lol with that big place!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Allrighty Greg , looks awesome! ... Love the set for the BIG gUYS! 
JD~


----------



## dmmj (Apr 10, 2011)

So I have question, I have seen lots of pics of your tortoises and some of your home and yard, and I am wondering how do you keep them a secret? are you in an isolated area? do your neighbors know of them? I see a lot of trees lining the walls (smart idea BTW) I would guess you are kinda of out in the boondocks.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 10, 2011)

dmmj said:


> So I have question, I have seen lots of pics of your tortoises and some of your home and yard, and I am wondering how do you keep them a secret? are you in an isolated area? do your neighbors know of them? I see a lot of trees lining the walls (smart idea BTW) I would guess you are kinda of out in the boondocks.



Not at all, we live within a couple of miles from the coast. Just the opposite of being out in the boondocks, we live in a unique wooded area located in the middle of the city type environment. Some neighbors could see them years ago, now the bushes hide the back without possible sight. For the most part we never disclose our program location and keep visitation way down, mostly to close friends, family, and some selective customers. None of our wholesale customers have ever been to our program, can not say I trust the majority of them. I also feel that keeping this colony in an environment that is not disturbing to them in any way is of benifit to our breeding program. Never many issues, one time I had a German lady with a ladder proped up in the back taking pictures, I called law enforcement and tried to have her arrested! She was oficially written trespassed, not what I wanted, but she was never another issue. Part of the issue is these tortoise, especially the colony we have together now are producing wonderfully and I can not replace then with others. We have a hard position on security, coming from a law enforcement background, just not worth taking any questionable risks! I am in the process of making several improvements to the tortoise area as we speak that will help with the seclusion even further and even lesson any possible disturbances less. Where we are located, the average person would never guess what we have in the rear portion of the property, just based on the high end neighborhood. We have several other security measures in place, my favorite is Chewy, one of my retired police dogs! God help the one that breaks into our home, Chewy does not play!

Here are some pictures I just now took for you, very much unable to see within the multiple layers of bushes. The first two are from the street on one of me neighbors side. We often get some of the neighbors asking what is the cow like noise coming from behind your house during breeding season, We just say our turtles, lol....


----------



## Cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

awesome man! i really wished Naples Fla wasn't so far away from OKC!


----------



## DeanS (Apr 10, 2011)

Good God, Greg! Your place looks just like ours that we had in West Palm...except for the lack of greenbelt (we lived on a canal). But DAMN! Do your pictures bring back memories!


----------



## Laura (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry about the ladder, but heard there were turtles over there, and i HAD TO SEE THEM!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 10, 2011)

DeanS said:


> Good God, Greg! Your place looks just like ours that we had in West Palm...except for the lack of greenbelt (we lived on a canal). But DAMN! Do your pictures bring back memories!



 I have spent much time in West Palm, our canine training academy is over there. Yes, Naples is alot like West Palm in many ways. I was in West Palm last Friday for the Barret Jackson Auto Show & Auction, SouthWest Blvd.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 10, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > Good God, Greg! Your place looks just like ours that we had in West Palm...except for the lack of greenbelt (we lived on a canal). But DAMN! Do your pictures bring back memories!
> ...



I worked at Lion Country Safari for a few years before deciding to move the family back to CA.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 10, 2011)

DeanS said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > DeanS said:
> ...



Do you remember a large, kinda flat looking Aldabra there? I keep being told that they might have one like that. They say is on the brownish color.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 10, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > ALDABRAMAN said:
> ...



I don't recall an Aldabra at all! If there was, it would have been in the walk-through portion. I worked in the preserve...and the only time I ever made it to the walk-through was when they needed help moving gators...now that was fun!


----------



## DeanS (Apr 10, 2011)

DeanS said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > DeanS said:
> ...



Actually, I now recall that there was an Aldabra in Section one (Las Pampas)...but I didn't think there was anything that would set it apart from any other Aldabra that I've ever seen. We did have a large (I'm guessing 80 - 100 pound) sulcata in the walk-through, as well. Next time I get to LA Zoo, I'll get you some shots of the Aldabras there. Although I'm not a fan of the zoo in my own backyard, they do have an impressive collection of Aldabras...and quite handsome, too! I don't say that about all Aldabras!

Greg! Can you give us some details on the construction of that shelter on the left...adjacent to your house?


----------



## Jacob (Apr 10, 2011)

awsome, pictures!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 10, 2011)

Always nice to see the pics of your torts, they are magnificent examples of what to thrive for..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 10, 2011)

DeanS said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > ALDABRAMAN said:
> ...





 Those are for heat in the winter. We have two and herd them inside every night for any temperature under 55f. They are 8x10 and are constructed out of 2x10x10's, double walled and sealed. They work great!














Jacob said:


> awsome, pictures!



 Thank you!





dalano73 said:


> Always nice to see the pics of your torts, they are magnificent examples of what to thrive for..



 Thank you!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 10, 2011)

I was turtle and tortoise crazy at age 8. If I had lived near those giants as a kid I don't think I would have ever gone home. Always enjoy your pics, I am still amazed that you can keep so many of those tortoises hidden like that and a secret.


----------



## DeanS (Apr 10, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > DeanS said:
> ...







VERY NICE! Thanks Greg!


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 10, 2011)

Fabulous pictures, as usual! Chewy is adorable


----------



## DeanS (Apr 10, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I was turtle and tortoise crazy at age 8. If I had lived near those giants as a kid I don't think I would have ever gone home. Always enjoy your pics, I am still amazed that you can keep so many of those tortoises hidden like that and a secret.



Dave...you gotta understand Florida to know how this works...no place like it! California? Everybody knows what everybody's got and where they've got it! Florida neighborhoods can be a needle in a haystack!


----------



## exoticsdr (Apr 10, 2011)

Greg, was wondering what the dimensions are on your tortoise pasture?


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 10, 2011)

Man!!

Every time I see your pics, I drift off into "la la" land and dream of the day when I have something like that!

Love reading your posts and looking at your pics!


P.S. We're Florida bound in June. Not going quite as far as Naples - we're stopping in Sarasota (for good!). Can't wait to move, and I'd love to travel down to Naples and check out your Aldabras.  They're simply beautiful!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 10, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> Greg, was wondering what the dimensions are on your tortoise pasture?


75x600, give or take!


----------

